# Cherry stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This stick is going to have a fly fishing theme when it is done. Just starting with the face. I am taking advantage of shape in the stick to set the beard.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks like your on your way to making a nice looking stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the cherry wood very nice. Interesting approach for a theme should prove to be a popular item with fishermen..

Will you strip the bark? as it looks like it would come up really well if coated with Danish oil?

A good project will follow with interest. would look good with scratched carved mayfly on it ,but certainly like the idea of carving some fly's on it

A different approach nice one


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Will you strip the bark? as it looks like it would come up really well if coated with Danish oil
A different approach nice one[/quote]

I do not know about the bark yet. This stick has been drying for quit a while. The bark is a bit loose in some areas. It is mostly on the top 2 ft. I agree that it would look great with a oil finish.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

When I told some of the folks I talked to at the local carving club's show last spring that I liked carving cherry they thought it was too tough to work with. I really like the way it carves clean without fuzzies, holds great detail and finishes beautifully with or without the bark. I also like the faint smell of cherries when working with it.

Great start Randy. That is going to be an extremely interesting piece with a fly fishing theme. I am very interested to see how it progresses as I have a guy I met in Wyoming on last summers trip that asked if I could make him a trout fishing themed cane this winter. I have been drawing a blank in the inspiration department. My thoughts were about burning/carving several species of the trout he fishes for on the shank, but I don't know.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cherry, like most hard woods, is not a easy carve but like you I like the finished product. I am doing the fisherman on top then textured grip area. Then I am still thinking. Mabe something like a stringer of two or three fish going down the shank below the grip. Or a spiral of fish swimming up the stick. A grip lanyard like you do Mark with some real flys on it. I don't know yet. I am best at creating as I go.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice use of the shape of the stick for the beard. I am also studying your fixture for holding your stick - very clever. I like the idea that it is strongly supporting the stick in the downward direction.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a written plan for that jig if any one wants it. Message me an email address and I will send it to you. You may be able to improve on it.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

CV3 said:


> I have a written plan for that jig if any one wants it. Message me an email address and I will send it to you. You may be able to improve on it.


PM sent

Gordon


----------

